# So I rented a Ferrari...



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

This thing is LOUD. The exhaust has a bypass valve when you open up the throttle all the way.

The neighbors are drooling.

:bigpimp:


----------



## Elias (Jun 26, 2005)

How long did you rent it for and how much did they charge you and what year is the Ferrari you rented? This is something I would like to do seeing that most likely I will never own one out right.


----------



## Customisbetter (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice 360! What year?


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

This one is a 2000 model year 360. I got it from Dream Cars West in Hollywood. I was hoping to rent a 355, and they have one for $850/day - but they have a page on their website with specials. One of the specials is "rent 2 days, get 4", if you rent from Sunday or Monday forward.

I wanted to reserve the 355, but since it was in the shop, they offered the 360 instead (discounted from $1250/day down to almost the price of the 355). Then they threw in a couple more days and more miles, so I ended up with the car from Friday night until this coming Wednesday. For the price of 2 days rental... :bigpimp:

Dream Cars is very agreeable, and they even agreed to drop the car off at my house and pick it up there, rather than have me drive to Hollywood to get it.

The car is a lot wider than my little red 1999 M roadster, so getting it in the garage involves about 1 inch of space between the mirrors and the garage door frame on either side. For some reason, parking it in the garage makes me think of swooning Italian virgins. :eeps: :angel:


----------



## mlad1101 (Dec 5, 2009)

Agree with the loud assertion. I was initially going to have my valve's pinned open, but in sport it's already loud enough that I though it would be overboard.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

How many miles did you rack up with that beast?


----------



## Llarry (May 17, 2002)

:thumbup: Wow -- a dream come true! They do sound easy to work with.



mark_m5 said:


> I wanted to reserve the 355, but since it was in the shop, they offered the 360 instead (discounted from $1250/day down to almost the price of the 355). Then they threw in a couple more days and more miles, so I ended up with the car from Friday night until this coming Wednesday. For the price of 2 days rental... :bigpimp:
> 
> Dream Cars is very agreeable, and they even agreed to drop the car off at my house and pick it up there, rather than have me drive to Hollywood to get it.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ryan... said:


> How many miles did you rack up with that beast?


They included 350 miles in the rental cost - I haven't used them all up yet, but I'm working on it! I'm commuting to work in it... and the people at work are drooling. 

I've taken a half-dozen people for joy-rides so far.


----------



## Ryan... (Dec 16, 2008)

I think I would've blown them in the first day :rofl:

What happens if you go over the limit?


----------



## mlad1101 (Dec 5, 2009)

Ryan... said:


> I think I would've blown them in the first day :rofl:
> 
> What happens if you go over the limit?


Likely a high charge per mile over.


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

Ryan... said:


> I think I would've blown them in the first day :rofl:
> 
> What happens if you go over the limit?


They send Guido and "Ice Pick" out. Things get ugly. Broken knees, hemorrhaging...

Kidding. I think it's $2 or $3 per mile.

I basically drove it the amount I'd want to if I owned it, adding in the commutes to work and giving friends at work "thrill rides". The wife is totally against buying one, but didn't mind a 5 day test-drive.


----------



## Bcube (Apr 12, 2007)

The 360 is the better choice over the 355, if this is your first time.


----------



## oneofew (Jun 9, 2005)

Did you end up with a 3 pedal car or F1?


----------



## mark_m5 (Sep 16, 2006)

F1, and it shifted about the same rate as an E60 M5 / M6


----------

